# Roll Call



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Who is fishing this weekend and where?

I will be out in full force. Sat is up in the air, but if the weather is half decent I will be out. Sun I will be out for sure. The plan as of now is to fish the the point from before light until the bite slows. After that, I will grab lunch and make a decision on weather to stick out the point or try Corsons. I will most likely be sticking it out for a sunset bit at the point though. I will definately be hitting corson's at night though. Probably fish from Mr Chattins Bridge. 

If anyone is going out send me a shout. Keep an eye out for me too. Tall guy with short beard, glasses, and grey mountain hardware ball cap in mid twenties.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...Not much action up here on this board. What's going on. Any chance of you making it down to the Tank next Saturday. There'll be a bunch of us P&S guys fishing for croakers and live lining for rock. Like to see you there.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Catman,
I've been doing fair on weakfish around "lands end", NJ off the Jetties. I've seen some real monster caught, including a few pushing 12 pounds, but no tide runners for me yet. All the big fish are coming on floated bloods, a technique I have not mastered. There isn't much to it, but I can't use that method for an extended period of time...too boring. I prefer jigs. Tide conditions were poor this weekend due to full moon. Very little rock above water on incoming. My cousin caught a 15 inch tog today on a blood worm floated under a bobber! Almost as odd as the one I caught on a Fin S a few years ago. Lots of dolphins hearding bait between the jetties as usual. Speaking of which I witnessed one of the coolest things I have ever seen today. The water was crystal clear today and the dolphins hearded a school of trout right up against the jetty and you could see about 10-15 weaks in the 7-10pound range swimming in circles in one of the pockets. This old dude started freaking out when he saw them and next thing you know there are about twenty guys standing on a section of jetty that is only wide enough for half that many people. Those fish must have felt like Iraq's army...totally surrounded and being bombarded from above! As if the fish were not scared enough from the dolphins, there was no way they were going to eat in gin clear water with a steady rain of 1/4 lead heads falling on them! 

As a warning in the unlikely event that any SJ fisher people are reading this post... the beach tag nazi's are out in full force as are the googans. I almost had my eye poked out by some wacko waving his rod around like a sword!

As far as next weekend goes, I won't be able to make it to the tank. No fishin for a few weeks for me. I am getting laid off Wed and need to find a new job, plus I have to help my Grandmother get rid of 40 years of Junk because she is selling her house. I probably won't fish Delmarva again until the croakers start running around CHSP. Too much good fishing in Jersey now.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

duke been a while im thinking about a little tiderunner action in joisey ive been beating on the rock lately or should i say they been beating on me after 2 burnt penns and all the blues tearing my plastic and bts im in bad shape anyway give me a shout maby a tag team is in order this weekend? ZOOM


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

Sorry to hear about your employment situation, good luck in your job hunt.

Hope to run into you one of these days.

I'm about 50/50 for going to Wildwood Crest this weekend.

The weekend after I've got some family stuff to do but I'll definitley be down there for 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

zoom,

I am into teaming up this weekend. My wife is going away for a week! Fishing time!

Dave,

Thanks for the sympathy. The job was seasonal, and I knew it would not last for ever when I signed on so it is not too big of a deal. I've got my eye on a few positions already.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

Cape May. I won't be doing much pier fishing though as my dad and I are heading out on a headboat... maybe 3-4 tops from the pier.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Still holding at 50/50 for going down to Wildwood this weekend.

I should know for sure by tomorrow AM, I'll post to let you know.

Where will you be fishing this weekend?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

CMP mostly. Might try some other local jetties, or run up to Corsons. Need megga bug spray there. Would like to try for kingfish possibly. Never really fished for them heard good reports recently, might give it a try.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

They were killing kingfish on bloods from the rocks in North Wildwood a few weeks ago.

I opted for mackeral and clams to try for blues and stripers on the beach. Besides it was way crowded on the rocks by the time I got there.

I've never caught a king and would love to give it a shot.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Dave,
Might be teaming up with Neuman this weekend, let me know if your down, we might have a P & S gathering. I think it would be a first for the Jersey board.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

Looks like I won't be doing any fishing this weekend. My wife will be away and I'll have to be Mr. Mom all weekend. I get to be the kid’s chauffer all weekend.

I can't complain too much though, I went fishing with a few friends on Mother's Day, that's an understanding wife!

Let me know how you do, looks like I won't be down until July 3rd.

Oh well, one of these days!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Dave, 

Unless this weather changes I won't be going either. I don't mind getting wet, but I have other things that I should get done. If the weather was nice it would be a different story, but I can't see bucking responsibility for what will probably be only fair fishing at best. I have a tuna trip booked on the Ugly Mug in a couple weeks, I'll probably only get out once or twice until then.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

yo zoom here i guess you didnt go either duke i have family that were in oc md they only got misted on sat .this weekend is a definate give me a yell i got a HOT HOT tip today!!!from some old salt buddie of mine (the striped ones,and the ones with the yeller mouths)give me a shout hope we can make it happen might even get weakieitis during the week . ZOOM


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Zeuman,

I'm definately fishing Sunday, Sat is in the air still. I think I have prior obligations, but I won't be sure until my wife gets back from AZ tomorrow. Have you done any fluking this year? I was thinking I may give it a try Thursday or Friday. I'll probably hit a party boat up North around Raritan bay. My boat has been in the shop for ever and the mechanic keeps giving me the run around about when I'll get it back, otherwise I would have gone already. The bad thing is that my boat is small so I can't fish out front, by the time I get it back(should be this weekend) I think most of the keepers will have moved out of the backwater and onto the humps and reefs in deeper water. GRRRR!

The water is warming quickly, I think we are going to hit the doldrums soon  

I will probably shift my focus from SJ up towards the hook, mid summer is actually prime time for fluke and weakfish up there where as further south things slow down much more.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

fluke do you have telephy or somthing im hearing things about the bite up there not just fluke just a thought my rig is sitting in front of my house as we speak and trust me she likes it out front i will email you my phone# call me after 8 tonite well talk forget the email 610 777-1071 ZOOM


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

both our mail boxes were full if i missed your call last night sorry i was slaying the cats at strueble call me tonite and we can talk about fishing this week or weekend im itching fir some salt BAD ps if im not there leave me your # and ill call you !!ZOOM


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

zoom,

what's yo real name? I'd hate to confuse yer wifey when I call


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

duke sorry we didnt hook up ive been swamped at work so i just looked on the board(ron is my reel name ) i went down to oc marylnd this weekend pulled the boat and we put in on sat 3 trout(big) and a bakers doz of the flat ones 18-26" nice fish then on sun i just couldnt stay inshore way to much boat traffic so i just shot out the inlet out to blue wtr i wanted to get some more offshore experiance we get out to an area near the prkin lot and theres some chatter of blufins busting bait i gotta see this again they wernt lieing now i know i should have been prepared to fish but i wasnt all i had on board that MIGHT get one in is a tog rig with a 330 gti and 40# i just had to try 30 mins later im hooked up 30 secs after that theres no line left onthe spool WOW give me a call i would love to get somthing set up for a trip. this weekend im in oc again but dont have a ride for my rig mabey we can work out a deal???? well theres my essay ZOOM


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

If you don't take nueman up on his offer, I'll be down in wildwood for an extended weekend. Planning to head down tomorrow after work and staying through Sunday.

Let me know.

In case I don't get a chance between now and Friday, I'd like to wish everyone a Happy 4th of July!

Tight Lines Everyone.
DH

PS
You can email at the address in my Profile.


----------

